
Ask HN: Am I being shortsighted? - thrwwjob
After joining a large multinational almost a year ago, I currently work on financial applications. One of my motivations for joining was the fact that there seemed to be a lot of room for advancement, promotions and several ladders to climb. Now I&#x27;m disillusioned by the process through which those promotions happen - &#x2F;that taking on a new role within the company does not change your title or your salary, just your responsibilities. The promotion process is completely separate.<p>Last week a recruiter reached out to me with a very good opportunity on paper. The pay offered is $160k&#x2F;year (60% premium from my current $100k&#x2F;year) doing senior LAMP stack work (this in a low cost of living Texas city). It&#x27;s a 1 year W-2 contract with benefits (not sure what those look like yet), adds one hour to my daily commute, and it sends me back to doing LAMP stack work; two years ago I couldn&#x27;t muster offers for more than $85k&#x2F;year with this skillset.<p>Another issue is that my team recently picked up a new project, and I&#x27;m doing a significant chunk of it. I don&#x27;t want to burn any bridges or make my manager look bad and potentially get blacklisted since later on I would like to rejoin the company at a more senior role.<p>But the way I see it, I work to provide for my family, and a place that gives me over 50% salary bump makes that easier. I&#x27;ve entertained the idea of doing W-2 contracts since my tenures tend to be short anyway; I&#x27;m an effective developer, communicate well and focus on delivering business value - I tend to feel that I outgrow my responsibilities quickly.<p>What are some things I should be asking this recruiter? Am I looking a gift horse in the mouth by questioning the tech stack and future employment prospects? Or am I being shortsighted in considering leaving a place that&#x27;s currently dominating its industry for a larger paycheck?
======
gus_massa
I'd definitively ask about the tech stack and the replacement rate of the
developers to be sure that they have a same tech and human environment.

